# Which Airline is best for shipping goats?



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I am getting a new little buck from Shippensburg, PA in about 6 weeks. To say I am excited is understatement, this little guy brings all the bloodlines I am looking for to the table. I can hardly wait to meet him, but I need to figure out all the shipping details. I have called Delta, and United, they are both about the same price. Have you ever used either one for shipping a goat and were you happy with the service?

The only think I think I will run into a problem with is the heat. Delta will not fly out an animal if it is over 85 degrees, United will fly an animal in any tempurature because he will be in a climate controlled room in a passenger plane that they don't allow to get very hot.

Any info you have will be greatly appreciated. Even though I have had goats flown to me in the past the breeder has always taken care of everything, so I am a little unsure of what to do seeing as this is the first time for me to figure out all the details.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd go with the one offering climate control. I've heard horror stories of pets dying miserable deaths due to being in luggage areas, not pressurized as well as passenger areas.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Direct Flight
One that leaves at a time the breeder likes and one that arrives at a time you like.

I typically use United or Frontier and if flying out of Texas I use American.

I've got a Rosasharn boy coming this Sunday flying United direct from Boston to Denver....
HTH,


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Who's the breeder? Because hey! that's my town! and I can't think of anyone who has ND's...

I was considering buying a doe from Iowa awhile ago and came across these people while searching transport options: http://www.runwaypets.com I don't know anything about them really, nor have I had experience using an airline to ship an animal, but figured I'd share.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We've used Delta and United and have been very happy with both, all the babies have arrived safe and sound. We shipped a doe kid out using American Airlines last fall, again, no issues. Delta seems to be the most expensive. American is only like $250 and United seems to run around $300. Delta is about $360 for one (or atleast it has been for us) and $450 to ship two.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I am leaning more towards United at this point, it just sounds like less hassle than Delta, and probably safer and cheaper. I am still going to think on it though, maybe call a couple other airlines and check out prices and everything. I have plenty of time to get everything in order seeing as he's only a couple weeks old, and I have to wait until he is weaned. I kind of wish he was being bottle fed for him to be friendly but I am ok with a buck not wanting to be my friend lol!

Linz I am getting the little guy from Golden Dawn nigerians, he is out of the doe Promisedland SS Zoey, and the buck PayPal. 

How exciting Elizabeth! I love Rosasharn animals, there is a Algedi doe here in California that comes from Rosasharn breeding that one of the most perfect dairy goats of any breed I have ever seen.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Did you get your buckling yet? How did the shipping work out?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I see this is an older topic, but just wanted to let ya know United Air Pet Safe seems to be a good one. Had a buckling flown in a few weeks ago and he arrived safe and happy. People were really nice too.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Kw farms, was it a good amount of money or really expensive? 
I'm looking at flying a doe from Oregon to Florida.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The whole thing cost about $400 NJ to WA...including a new crate, health certificate, and flight.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> The whole thing cost about $400 NJ to WA...including a new crate, health certificate, and flight.


Not bad! Thank you!!


----------



## GoatLovinGirl (Dec 18, 2013)

*Shipping a Buck*

I am looking at shipping a buck via air.... Have any of you every shipped a full grown goat via air plane?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Depending on the airline, there's a weight limit and crate size


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I shipped an adult nigerian dwarf buck from MA to WA. I can't remember which airline it was. I'm thinking United or American. It was $400 including a crate and health certificate.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I too have been considering having one shipped via plane. How much did the adult ND weigh you had shipped?


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow have you not seen on the Network news about all the dogs being shipped in cargo holds arriving dead in their crates?? Google it


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

DonnaBelle66 said:


> Wow have you not seen on the Network news about all the dogs being shipped in cargo holds arriving dead in their crates?? Google it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It's extremely rare that something would go wrong. Yes, it's possible, but extremely unlikely. Breeders and owners of all kinds...dogs, cats, goats, etc. ship regularly and most have never had a problem. It's very common to air ship. You don't hear about all the flights going perfect...you only hear about the ones that didn't. We've had several goats and puppies shipped in over the years. Everything went perfect and animals arrived in tip top shape.

To purchase long distance requires travel whether that be by ground or air. There is a risk either way. You choose to take a bigger risk going by ground, in my opinion. I personally have seen far more instances of things going wrong when shipping with a ground transporter than by airline. In fact, I experienced a huge disaster having a buck transported by ground hauler from CA to WA. I will always air ship from now on.


----------

